# SEARS GT14 1979 electrical ??



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

I purchased this GT 14 hp sears tractor ,for 25.00 (it ran) ,but will not charge and id like to have lights on it = headlight,tail light etc ,, would anyone here have a wireing diagram for this GT14 1979 it seems as if previous owner has gone thru wireing harness and it now has many different color wires ,and wont charge im betting he messed it up some with a diagram i could re wire it my self ,cant find the voltage regulator ,does it even supposed to have one ?? thanks for any replies to this delima ,,,timbo model # 917.257032 has electric start ,with ohv 140 engine,varidrive ,serial 370B -02571


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Timbo I'am not sure this is what you need, because it's for a model
917.25732. Take a look and see if this will help you.

http://sears.pammar.net/o.jpg

Here's also a site that has alot of old Sears information

http://sears.pammar.net/


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

tommyj3 i have that found it today ,but im concearned that i dont see any voltage regulator on my sears garden tractor i am guessing it has no points and if so then would you know if it (the regulator ) would be in the stator coil under flywheel or in the coil that the plug wire comes out of ?im told it was a complete tractor ,for 25.00 bucks ,it started right up i bought it got home with raised the hood and what a mess of wires going every where the guy had five different colors and most of them red going to this and that and all taped up a real bowl of spagheeti for sure ,i have a guy looking up a complete wireing harness for the GT14 varidrive sears 917.257032 otherwise im looking for a voltage regulator to run lights and charge battery when i use itt thanks so much for your reply timbo from central new york still have snow in my yard yet and its down to 36 degrees tonight


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Timbo here's what I think for what it's worth.
You probably have a regulator/rectifier under the flywheel, also seen them mount on outside of engine shroud. 
Red wire coming from engine is DC+ current, there will be a small hump in this wire ( that's the diode )
Yellow wire is AC current for lights, most yard tractors use AC bulbs
Green wire is your kill wire.

I would think this tractor has had a engine swap to a Newer OHV Tecumseh

Maybe 30year will step in here with some comments.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok...
If it just has an inline diode then there is no voltage regulator, just a trickle charge for maintaining the battery. This type of charging system is meant to replenish the charge exhausted from starting the mower, but would take several hours (24 + ) to charge up a low battery. Most rectifier / regulators that I have ever seen are mounted externally on the engine or tractor frame. These systems usually will have 2 ac lines coming into them and one dc line coming out.

If there is an AC line then you can run lights off of that circuit just fine (incandescent light bulbs will run off of ac or dc current no problem, they just last longer if run on dc.) But you might want to check the voltage output at operating rpm's to make sure your bulbs can handle it.

Good Luck....


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

thank you very much ,for this info ,i have found at sears parts web page the needed wireing diagram the whole harness is there for many sears tractors and now i can get started replaceing the whole harness as a unit ,but you have solved the major problem i had in that it didnt seem to have any external regulator ,however i do have two other sears tractors that do both have an external regulator i was lost as to why GT14didnt have one ,but you have now cleared that up ,again a very sincere thanks for the info, all i wanted was the 3 point hitch off this tractor but for 25.00 i got the hitch and tractor was FREE got a very good deal indeed ,the man is now looking for his attachment that go with the tractor again just pick em up he told me FREE timbo


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

What a deal 25.00 tractor with hitch and free attachments. Why cann't I come across deals like that.

Good Luck Timbo


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

today i just found beside the road a WHEEL HORSE with snoplow, tractor and plow bought for 50.00 or the guy wants to trade me for a .22 rifle ,which i have 5 of them not to bad a deal it runs needs a new drive belt from plowing snow heavy wet stuff said it slips now ,so he bought a 4wheel drive 4 wheeler and no longer needs the wheel horse good for me


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*got the Wheel horse Home*

once home looked it over and put in good battery it has a generator starter on it and simple to wire up i now have spark at points and plug ,however i can find no info on this tractor ,its model # is T 1077 and serial is 291895 im told its a 10 hp hydromatic ,i see it is a hydromatic it says on hood auto drive ,but engine is way bigger than 10 horse more like 12 or 14 but can tell for sure has original plug in it h10 and some numbers but they fit many even the 16 hp has a walbro carb on it head has nine bolts ,, could be any thing from 8 to 14 im guessing but it would help to know for sure before i start tunning it up adjusting carb and such have got it running yet but im getting real close im going to get it right and use it this winter as a snow plow and summer as a garden plow i now have 14 different tractors and 12 self propelled and push mowers wife says i have a junk yard but when someone stops and offers to buy a mower and pays me cash then she takes a different look at my HOBBIE(with her hand out for her share) i did all the work anyone know about what engine could be on my WHEELHORSE 1977 autodrive or have a picture ??


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

With a 9 bolt head it could be 1 of 3 Kohler K-Series Engines.

K-241 10hp...............cylinder bore 3.25 inches
K-301 12hp...............cylinder bore 3.38 inches
K-321 14hp...............cylinder bore 3.50 inches


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

other than the metal tag on engine (im missing ) would there be any otther place to find any numbers or codes as what it really is ? like on transaxel its a hydrostatic ,with some kind of fan thing beside right rear tire ive looked at many pictures at wheel horse sites on internet and as close as i can come to what i have is an 1967 1077 mytractor on the sterring coulmn has a tag with model #T 1077 but no place can i find any reference to the T with 1077 im told its a 1977 10 hp kohler engine ,i doubt that because it is huge to be only a 10 hp more like 14 or bigger yet ? but thats bye eye and i have seen many a kohler engine i have a K181 and that is only half as big ,again by eye ,, thanks for all the help with this dinosaur Wheel horse


----------

